
Improving Google Reader (great for netbooks) - urlwolf
http://longair.net/blog/2010/01/03/superficially-improving-google-reader/
======
kloncks
Much better. Google Reader, for all its fame and popularity, really falls
short in my eyes.

It's painful to go from NetNewsWire on the Desktop to Google Reader online.

------
loglaunch
Not working in Chrome for me...

